# Jewel cichlid with a red devil...(((Also a few questions...)



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

OK i am contemplating this in my 90, i know the red devil will out grow the jewel, but if I do it when they are young could this work?

Nero, is basically 2.5 inches long and in a 90 gallon with 8 tiger barbs. He is the orange and white kind :d my fav kind to be honest, and hes a very personable little guy, Also, hes on flake food and he doesn't seem to be an over aggressive eater like most cichlids *** had. I do weekly water changes, ect.... so is t his normal? i am wondering, cus he is growing and i assume at this age, he needs the right food ect.... So w hat is the best way to stimulate his appetite? would adding competition for food do it? thats why i was thinking of a jewel or maybe a convict....


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

how long have you had him an at what size was he then?

Do you feed him high protein?

The decor must be set up with lots of hiding spots an so on...

Its possible but doesnt mean it willlast forever once full maturity kicks in all the others will be

snack size. but i have a 10 inch midas that ignores my 2 firemouths... so anythings

possible. :thumb:


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

He's too big for flakes. If you start feeding him something more substantial like high qual. pellets, he will enjoy it much more, he can chew it, and if he likes it, he will eat more and grow faster.


----------



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have tried Krill, but he just ignores it, how do you get them to accept it? i also have floating pellets to,


----------



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok good news haha i got him to eat a pellet finally lol i just dropped one in and he went wild, haha i was worried i didnt want him to get sick.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

Maybe a pair of Convicts?  
Glad he's eating.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Your RD is NOT too big for flake food. Get yourself some LARGE freezedried Spirulina flakes. The growth rate is the highest of all the foods I feed my Red Devils. My 11" - 13" wild Devils would go crazy when I walked to the tank with a bag. I feed it in the morning and again in the evening, along with a variety of pellets during the day.

My wifes cat eats a bowl every night before going to bed and my Blue-Gold Macaw loves it.

Brand - BESTFLAKE
Ingredients:
Salmon Fish Meal, Brewers Yeast, Soy Flour, Wheat, Oat Flours & Gluten, Dried Spirulina Algae, Shrimp Meal, Plankton Meal, Dried-Kelp, Fish Oil, Lecithin & Dried Krill. The Following Vitamin Supplements: A, D-3, & Biotin. All Natural Ingredients, Methionine, No Preservatives, Some Coloring, Double Stabilized Vitamin â€œCâ€


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I feed pond pellets... roughly the same analysis but it's $17 for (50) fifty pounds.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

you could also throw in some frozen bloodworms at night to grow out the kok it help with the protein bieng high in its servings.

spirulinas always a good thing to mix in their diet cooked pealed peas to help them digest the food better.

theres many things out there but to keep it plain an simple pellets an flakes bloodworms etc... common foods i fed mine plus minnows


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The term "kok" is a term FH keepers invented. It's called a nutchal hump. The nutchal hump on midas is fatty deposits stored up for breeding season. Before the breeding season there's an ubundance of insects to eat which helps sote up their fat so when they spawn all their attention can be given to the fry and not to eating.


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Obviously, any size fish can eat flakes, but IMO, pellets are much more practical, less messy, and easier to measure and adjust consistently. Flakes are great for fish too small to eat pellets.
Good pellets have the same type ingredients as good flakes. I would hate to have to run around trying to gather and eat all the fortified corn flakes it would take to get full :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Flakes will get to be very messy when he gets larger, I'd say feed pellets starting today.


----------

